# Martial arts goals for 2020 ???



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

1) better footwork and defense for boxing. Learn how to move. Use my reach 
2) Improve Wrestling for only MMA. working on it. Just simple take downs
3) Find the right no-gi BJJ class that is not too complex and physical on me. Just master the core stuff and not get too crazy

No goals in MT !!! No goals in strength and conditioning as I am only 155 pounds.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have found the right Boxing and MMA Beginner program with excellent coaches and not too physical that I am getting beaten up


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> No goals in strength and conditioning as I am only 155 pounds.



That's a perfectly healthy weight for your height.

11stone at 6'1" is right bang slap in the middle of the green - not too skinny, not too fat.

I hate BMI, but...




 

Train, improve, get stronger.

Stop being a pussy.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

pdg said:


> That's a perfectly healthy weight for your height.
> 
> 11stone at 6'1" is right bang slap in the middle of the green - not too skinny, not too fat.
> 
> ...



No the avg American male is 200 pounds


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

pdg said:


> That's a perfectly healthy weight for your height.
> 
> 11stone at 6'1" is right bang slap in the middle of the green - not too skinny, not too fat.
> 
> ...



My next class is Monday


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> No the avg American male is 200 pounds


The average american male is fat, and getting fatter.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

The avg women is 170ish


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 18, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> The average american male is fat, and getting fatter.


Funny, but on my phone, following directly below your post here, is an advertisement for McDonald’s.   Go figure.


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> No the avg American male is 200 pounds



The image I showed had nothing to do with average, it's to do with health - apparently two entirely different things.

Average is not a target, and just because the average is overweight it doesn't mean it's something to aim for.

Seriously, 200lbs (unless on a bodybuilder, rugby player etc) is actually fat and unhealthy.


----------



## Buka (Jan 18, 2020)

My goal for 2020 is to work on fitness every day of the year. So far so good.


----------



## pdg (Jan 18, 2020)

So on topic...

I think a good goal for me is to move my gut back up to my chest, where it was the year before last before I got waylaid by illness :/

And once that's done, maybe look at testing for BB.


----------



## Buka (Jan 19, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> The average american male is fat, and getting fatter.



The average American is soft, confused and entitled.
Oh, woe is us.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 20, 2020)

Buka said:


> My goal for 2020 is to work on fitness every day of the year. So far so good.



I have been doing some pretty good 'rear end' work this year. 

It I hit some big MA milestones last year. My only real goal for 2020 is the keep working out.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 20, 2020)

pdg said:


> 200lbs (unless on a bodybuilder, rugby player etc) is actually fat and unhealthy.



I cannot go that far. Genetics play a huge role. There are tons of people who would be considered overweight by the scale in you post that are very fit, healthy, and active at their weight. 
We have a woman at our Nashville school that by every 'standard' is obese. But she outworks nearly everyone in class. She is a huge outdoor person who is hiking, running, and often competes in mud runs, marathons, even triathlons. 

Simply put, her BMI or frame or 'big bones' just do not get in her way.  

I do very much agree with not using "average" as the standard, especially in America. We have a bad habit of grading everything on a curve.
Conversely, the comparator cannot be only elite athletes.


----------



## pdg (Jan 20, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I cannot go that far. Genetics play a huge role. There are tons of people who would be considered overweight by the scale in you post that are very fit, healthy, and active at their weight.
> We have a woman at our Nashville school that by every 'standard' is obese. But she outworks nearly everyone in class. She is a huge outdoor person who is hiking, running, and often competes in mud runs, marathons, even triathlons.
> 
> Simply put, her BMI or frame or 'big bones' just do not get in her way.
> ...



Oh, I do agree - that's one reason I dislike the whole BMI system.

As I said in another thread - I know people who fall both sides (underweight or obese) who are in no way unhealthy - and I know people who fall within 'normal' who are far from anything approaching healthy.

But it's a useful illustration to challenge someone who reckons being right in the middle (and therefore under average) is a disadvantage. My contention is that it's pretty much the ideal starting point.

The other thing is that the woman you mention (and the people I know) are actually outliers. They're not 'elite', but nor are they 'normal'. 

'Normal' is that the majority of people who are 200lbs+ carry that weight in their belly and butt and the majority who are underweight are very badly nourished. And that's where my statement of 200lbs=fat comes from - the average person that is 200lbs is undeniably fat. Being 6', 200lbs with sub 20% body fat makes that person an outlier.

But that's also part of my opinion on it - weight by itself, or even a weight/height ratio, means very very little. It's what the weight is made of that is the important thing.

As to genetics, it does have a part to play - some people are more prone to laying down fat than others. But, with proper care over diet it can be mitigated, most often entirely. The problem with that though is that sometimes it takes a massive amount of work to eat like that - I'm positive I couldn't.

Other people are built heavier with muscle (those outliers above) - unless they treat themselves badly they'll never get their weight down and nor should they try...


----------



## W.Bridges (Jan 22, 2020)

Goal for 2020 
1. get to 2nd kup red belt in TKD, Currently 4th kup blue belt.
2. get my weight down around 235 to 240, currently been staying in the 255 to 260 range was 290
3. finish remolding my house.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 22, 2020)

Goals for 2020.
Decide to expand or contract.
I had 2 opportunities to sell my automation business last year and have been leaning that way for some time. 
There is some acreage that joins one of our farms I have been wanting for some time that looks to be coming available. If we can work a deal I will sell my business. The two offers from last year are still out there. 
So I guess I will expand (1) business and contract/collapse the other. 
It does suck that my health is a variable in the equation. 

Martial arts goals for 2020. 
Keep working out. Get out of the 1 step forward 1 1/2 steps backward mode. Gets harder and harder.
Help both our dojangs and TKD as a whole continue to grow and thrive from the background.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 22, 2020)

My goal this year is to pass my 2nd degree brown belt on March or April then by december is to pass my 1st degree brown belt soon to be black belt

My 2nd goal is to be assistant instructor then instructor 

Then 3rd good health


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 22, 2020)

Goal for 2020:

- Concentrate on leg skill - moves that require single leg balance.
- Develop a set solo drills that I'll enjoy of doing it.
- Try to add on 10 lb body weight.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 22, 2020)

Goals for 2020
Fight in 2 Dog Brothers events
-for those events focus on double long weapon fights

Fight in 2 HEMA events
-for those events fight in sword and shield/buckler tourneys

Fitness
Attend 30 year high school reunion at the same weight I graduated.
Equal fitness benchmarks that I reached 5 years ago by November

Grow regular club attendance by 30%.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 24, 2020)

Find my new home. (In the form of a dojo)

Same goal as last year! Am confident this year will be the one!


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 24, 2020)

My boxing goals you can erase 
As I have no more boxing class lol


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> My boxing goals you can erase
> As I have no more boxing class lol




You seem to flit from class to class, not actually learning much because you have no application.


----------



## pdg (Jan 24, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> You seem to flit from class to class, not actually learning much because you have no application.



Is that meaning he isn't taught how to apply things or that he can't apply himself?


----------



## skribs (Jan 24, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> You seem to flit from class to class, not actually learning much because you have no application.



In this particular case I think it was that the school he was going to closed down.

That's not to discount all of his other complaints, or to suggest that he shouldn't *find another school*, but I don't think the fact he isn't going to this boxing class is his fault.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 24, 2020)

skribs said:


> In this particular case I think it was that the school he was going to closed down.
> 
> That's not to discount all of his other complaints, or to suggest that he shouldn't *find another school*, but I don't think the fact he isn't going to this boxing class is his fault.



The only closed the boxing but they still have BJJ , MT and mma


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 24, 2020)

I am progressing well in MMA because I get tons of class Reps and at night I practice them on an imaginary person for memory 
 We have done basic double and single legs and I have learned 2 rear body lock take downs and 3 from the side


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 24, 2020)

BJJ I never get the Reps
It’s like this is the Move and we will do it again in 4 months


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2020)

skribs said:


> In this particular case I think it was that the school he was going to closed down.
> 
> That's not to discount all of his other complaints, or to suggest that he shouldn't *find another school*, but I don't think the fact he isn't going to this boxing class is his fault.




Yes I know his boxing class is closing down, my comment is exactly as I said it, he flits from class to class without applying himself to any of them. it makes no difference whether his class is closing down or not, he wasn't applying himself in any of them, choosing class too advanced or because fancied doing them then complaining everything was too 'complex' for him to understand.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 25, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> ! No goals in strength and conditioning as I am only 155 pounds.


Sounds like maybe some strength conditioning goals might be a good idea.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 25, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> No the avg American male is 200 pounds


Yes, and that includes quite a lot of overweight folks.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> BJJ I never get the Reps
> It’s like this is the Move and we will do it again in 4 months




Aren't you using them when you roll in class? Learning how to escape from techniques as well as put them on?


----------



## skribs (Jan 25, 2020)

I have specific timelines for progress towards my 4th degree in TKD.  I plan to get my black belt in HKD this November.  However, my biggest goals are fitness related.  I have specific milestones I'd like to be able to hit for pull-ups, push-ups, crunches, bicycle crunches, plank, wall sit, and a certain speed I'd like to hit on my HIIT running program.  I don't know how many of those I will hit in 2020, but my goal is to hit them before I get my 4th dan next year.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 25, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Aren't you using them when you roll in class? Learning how to escape from techniques as well as put them on?


He doesn't like rolling


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 25, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> No goals in strength and conditioning as I am only 155 pounds.



So a professional fighter who weighs 155 pounds doesn't do strength and conditioning? Facepalm 


Or are you simply using the fact that you weigh 155 pounds as an excuse not to do strength and conditioning work?


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 25, 2020)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> My goal this year is to pass my 2nd degree brown belt on March or April then by december is to pass my 1st degree brown belt soon to be black belt
> 
> My 2nd goal is to be assistant instructor then instructor
> 
> Then 3rd good health


Just so you know. In kenpo instructor is 3rd degree black belt and assistant instructor is 1st degree


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> He doesn't like rolling



Why on earth does he train then?


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 25, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Why on earth does he train then? View attachment 22670



I like rolling for 15-20 min only.
Not 55 min as the class.

I think that is common sense to roll based on what your body can do.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 25, 2020)

I never go to the open classes as its 90 min of rolling and I would be finished. lol

You have to know your limits

My lower back starts to go out after 3 rounds of rolling.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I like rolling for 15-20 min only.
> Not 55 min as the class.
> 
> I think that is common sense to roll based on what your body can do.




You should be doing conditioning and fitness classes, a stronger core would help support your back for a start.
if that's all you can do because you won't get fit ( I saw your post about not needing to do conditioning because you weren't overweight) then you will never progress because you are basically stuck in a rut.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 25, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I like rolling for 15-20 min only.
> Not 55 min as the class.
> 
> I think that is common sense to roll based on what your body can do.


Within reason, the more you do, the more you can do.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 25, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> You should be doing conditioning and fitness classes, a stronger core would help support your back for a start.
> if that's all you can do because you won't get fit ( I saw your post about not needing to do conditioning because you weren't overweight) then you will never progress because you are basically stuck in a rut.


This.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 25, 2020)

My first martial arts was Krav Maga and I was 34
I picked it for certain reasons and I did it for almost 5 yrs !!!
 Really Krav is enough after 18 months


----------



## donald1 (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't really have any major plans for 2020 so my plans so far is just to train like I always do ,and keep improving.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 26, 2020)

My goals for 2020.
Get quasar44 to knuckle down and push beyond just taking part.
Continue improving.
Get training done for 2021 jungle trek (was supposed to be Belize, but now confirmed as Guatamala, still a couple of spaces left @dvcochran and we finish with 2 days R&R on a Caribbean island).
getting quasar44 to knuckle down and push beyond just taking part.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't currently have any specific 2020 goals for my training. I probably need to set some in a couple of areas. I need to get together with someone with more knowledge and figure out a regimen to stop the cycle of shoulder injuries that keep stopping my strength training, and figure out a better set of exercises for my legs, since my knees don't really like me doing squats and the like with any real weight any more.

As for the skill side, I'm happy just dabbling with whatever I can. If I can find work near home (so I have availability and money at the same time), I'd love to take up something newish, maybe get beyond the BJJ rudiments I know or try on some boxing. A kicking style would be fun for a while, too - I've never really worked heavily on them, and have been having fun with them more lately. And maybe start learning the forms used at the Karate school I teach at.

Man, I'm gonna need more time.


----------



## pdg (Jan 26, 2020)

@quasar44 - what do you think conditioning actually is?

A few people (including me) are telling you it's something you should be doing, but if you don't know what it means it's not going to help much...


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 26, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I don't currently have any specific 2020 goals for my training. I probably need to set some in a couple of areas. I need to get together with someone with more knowledge and figure out a regimen to stop the cycle of shoulder injuries that keep stopping my strength training, and figure out a better set of exercises for my legs, since my knees don't really like me doing squats and the like with any real weight any more.
> 
> As for the skill side, I'm happy just dabbling with whatever I can. If I can find work near home (so I have availability and money at the same time), I'd love to take up something newish, maybe get beyond the BJJ rudiments I know or try on some boxing. A kicking style would be fun for a while, too - I've never really worked heavily on them, and have been having fun with them more lately. And maybe start learning the forms used at the Karate school I teach at.
> 
> Man, I'm gonna need more time.



Don’t you do many kicks in karate ???


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 26, 2020)

pdg said:


> @quasar44 - what do you think conditioning actually is?
> 
> A few people (including me) are telling you it's something you should be doing, but if you don't know what it means it's not going to help much...



I know what it means 
I just don’t like any physical activities when I am not doing martial arts to rest my body up


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> My first martial arts was Krav Maga and I was 34
> I picked it for certain reasons and I did it for almost 5 yrs !!!
> Really Krav is enough after 18 months



So you think doing a martial art for 18 months means you know it all and don't need to do it anymore?

What do you learn in your MMA class? If you are learning what you should, stand up and ground work, your other classes are redundant if you aren't planning to compete. Instead of taking extra classes use the time to get physically fit because at the moment you are in a vicious circle.


----------



## pdg (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I know what it means
> I just don’t like any physical activities when I am not doing martial arts to rest my body up



I have no doubt that you know what you think it means.

Just like the weight loss-centric gym down the road from me who only link conditioning with losing weight - they know what they think it means too...


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I just don’t like any physical activities when I am not doing martial arts to rest my body up


You do know, if you dont push beyond what you are comfortable doing, or what you dont like, the body doesnt need rest. In Martial arts your improved skill will improve your health, and improved health will improve your skill, if you dont change what you do, nothing will change. I dare you to push yourself to the limit for 1 week, just 1 week, push yourself until you physically (not mentally) cannot do anymore, to the point where every part of you is burning, and you think your chest is going to explode where you are gasping for air, where it takes you more than a couple of minutes to recover, and even then, when you stand up its a struggle, just 1 week, work so you leave a sweat angle on the floor, and you have to wring your underpants out because of the sweat, and see how your skill will improve, I dare you.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> My first martial arts was Krav Maga and I was 34
> I picked it for certain reasons and I did it for almost 5 yrs !!!
> Really Krav is enough after 18 months


Lol you really don't have a clue


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I know what it means
> I just don’t like any physical activities when I am not doing martial arts to rest my body up


What does it mean then?


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 26, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> My goals for 2020.
> Get quasar44 to knuckle down and push beyond just taking part.
> Continue improving.
> Get training done for 2021 jungle trek (was supposed to be Belize, but now confirmed as Guatamala, still a couple of spaces left @dvcochran and we finish with 2 days R&R on a Caribbean island).
> getting quasar44 to knuckle down and push beyond just taking part.



That sounds like an awesome trip. 
Our main school does a mission trip to Chiapas and Guatemala each year in March. You can check it out at https://www.worldchristiantaekwondomission.com/ It is quite a hike into Guatemala. 

I have 4 and possibly 5 surgeries planned for this spring so not this year. I am still thinking I will be able to harvest hay on my own but do not know how realistic that is.


----------



## skribs (Jan 26, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> So you think doing a martial art for 18 months means you know it all and don't need to do it anymore?



18 months?  Psh.  All you need is a 2-hour seminar.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 26, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> That sounds like an awesome trip.
> Our main school does a mission trip to Chiapas and Guatemala each year in March. You can check it out at https://www.worldchristiantaekwondomission.com/ It is quite a hike into Guatemala.
> 
> I have 4 and possibly 5 surgeries planned for this spring so not this year. I am still thinking I will be able to harvest hay on my own but do not know how realistic that is.



Looks like the kids love it, must be a very rewarding experience for those teaching as well.


----------



## pdg (Jan 26, 2020)

skribs said:


> 18 months?  Psh.  All you need is a 2-hour seminar.



But that'd still mean leaving the house.

All you need is YouTube.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Don’t you do many kicks in karate ???


I don't teach Karate. I teach Nihon Goshin Aikido, at a Karate dojo. But they don't do a ton of kicking, either. They seem to focus a lot more on hand/arm strikes, from what I've seen when watching their yudansha classes.


----------



## skribs (Jan 26, 2020)

pdg said:


> But that'd still mean leaving the house.
> 
> All you need is YouTube.



Yeah, a 2-hour seminar that was recorded and posted to youtube.


----------



## skribs (Jan 26, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I don't teach Karate. I teach Nihon Goshin Aikido, at a Karate dojo. But they don't do a ton of kicking, either. They seem to focus a lot more on hand/arm strikes, from what I've seen when watching their yudansha classes.



Is the reason you don't train kicks because you don't want to suffer the agony of de-feet?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I know what it means
> I just don’t like any physical activities when I am not doing martial arts to rest my body up


If you exercise appropriately, you'll need less recovery time for the level of MA activity.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 26, 2020)

skribs said:


> Is the reason you don't train kicks because you don't want to suffer the agony of de-feet?


Go to your room.


----------



## pdg (Jan 26, 2020)

skribs said:


> Yeah, a 2-hour seminar that was recorded and posted to youtube.



But, 2 hours?

Ain't nobody got time for that.

It better be edited.

And 1.5x minimum ftw.


----------



## skribs (Jan 26, 2020)

pdg said:


> But, 2 hours?
> 
> Ain't nobody got time for that.
> 
> ...



Well you figure once you get through the 20-minute speech on how great the person is, the 10-minute advertisement for some random video game that has nothing to do with martial arts, 15 minutes begging for likes and subscribes (as well as another 5 minutes explaining how to like and subscribe), and 20 minutes of self-advertisement for Patreon support and online merch, you don't even have an hour left.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 26, 2020)

skribs said:


> Is the reason you don't train kicks because you don't want to suffer the agony of de-feet?



Karate is not heavy kicking like TKD


----------



## skribs (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Karate is not heavy kicking like TKD



Whoosh.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 26, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Karate is not heavy kicking like TKD


You ever done karate?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> You ever done karate?




It seems to me from this and other posts that he has picked up a little learning and we know what that is. Where he gets his information from I have no idea but it seems consistently  wrong about every style he comments on.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 29, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Just so you know. In kenpo instructor is 3rd degree black belt and assistant instructor is 1st degree



In my kenpo 1st degree is an instructor we have 1st brown whose assistant and there some black belt who are not instructor because their not in swat program


----------



## Buka (Jan 30, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Karate is not heavy kicking like TKD



That is not necessarily true.


----------



## Faith (Jan 30, 2020)

My goals for 2020 are a new grade, better stretching and less flinching.


----------



## thanson02 (Jan 30, 2020)

My 2020 goal is to cultivate a better quality of balance between work, family, and training.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

thanson02 said:


> My 2020 goal is to cultivate a better quality of balance between work, family, and training.



A very important goal whatever your work and other activities are, without balance nothing works properly, good luck.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Buka said:


> That is not necessarily true.



Okinawa karate seems good self def and basic 
The S. Karate is odd 
The K. Karate has many high kicks( good for mma)
Kenpo has a lot of chaining attacks that seem odd 

Just from videos I have seen


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Krav is very easy system to learn 
It has many copies from karate but has gotten rid of the silly punches, katas and laughable stances and movements 

Krav is a good starter system and attracts many middle aged folks with no experience


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 31, 2020)

I rarely ever see much karate schools anymore .
It’s all TKD, BJJ and a little MT


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Krav is very easy system to learn
> It has many copies from karate but has gotten rid of the silly punches, katas and laughable stances and movements
> 
> Krav is a good starter system and attracts many middle aged folks with no experience




Better to stay silent and have people think you are a fool rather than speak and let people know you are.
You've crossed the line into trolling now.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Better to stay silent and have people think you are a fool rather than speak and let people know you are.
> You've crossed the line into trolling now.



 I may delete my account 
You’re stuck in the 60s and 70s


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I may delete my account
> You’re stuck in the 60s and 70s




Whatever.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Krav is very easy system to learn
> It has many copies from karate but has gotten rid of the silly punches, katas and laughable stances and movements
> 
> Krav is a good starter system and attracts many middle aged folks with no experience


You think bjj only attracts young people? Of course not in fact where I train the majority of people are late 30s early 40s not old but not young either. There are plenty of young people who Krav Maga including kids...I should know so I help assist kids classes on Saturday mornings. There's ages 5-15 there and in the clubs I've trained yes there's older people but there's plenty of young people to


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Okinawa karate seems good self def and basic
> The S. Karate is odd
> The K. Karate has many high kicks( good for mma)
> Kenpo has a lot of chaining attacks that seem odd
> ...


Oh well if you saw it in a video it must be true


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I rarely ever see much karate schools anymore .
> It’s all TKD, BJJ and a little MT


No it isn't. In my area that's not very big at all there's 8 karate clubs that I know of and probably more


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> The S. Karate is odd
> The K. Karate has many high kicks( good for mma)




This is a nonsense, what is 'S and K ' karate when it's at home?

High kicks aren't actually that good for MMA, lower kicks are better for many reasons. The important thing is that whatever kick you employ is a good one.


----------



## skribs (Jan 31, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> This is a nonsense, what is 'S and K ' karate when it's at home?
> 
> High kicks aren't actually that good for MMA, lower kicks are better for many reasons. The important thing is that whatever kick you employ is a good one.



I'm guessing Shotokan and Kyokushin.  (Apologize for my spelling).


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> No it isn't. In my area that's not very big at all there's 8 karate clubs that I know of and probably more



You have an intereting mix of things 
You have traditional but you have modern boxing along with Krav and BJJ
.  You kept on evolving ..which is great 
 Can I ask your hours breakdown for what you train per week


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Oh well if you saw it in a video it must be true



You can watch lKarate classes on ytube and see them go over things from any system


----------



## Buka (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I may delete my account
> You’re stuck in the 60s and 70s



Don't let people you've never met from a foreign country get you down.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

skribs said:


> I'm guessing Shotokan and Kyokushin.  (Apologize for my spelling).




He has a very truncated style of writing which makes it likely he's disguising the fact he doesn't understand very much about karate, BJJ, TKD or Judo


----------



## pdg (Jan 31, 2020)

Buka said:


> Don't let people you've never met from a foreign country get you down.



Given his attitude and content of posts, are you actually defending him against foreigners (by which I can only assume you mean me and others)?

If that's so, I honestly thought better of you...


----------



## skribs (Jan 31, 2020)

pdg said:


> Given his attitude and content of posts, are you actually defending him against foreigners (by which I can only assume you mean me and others)?
> 
> If that's so, I honestly thought better of you...



Don't let people you've never met from a foreign country get you down.


----------



## pdg (Jan 31, 2020)

skribs said:


> Don't let people you've never met from a foreign country get you down.



Not down, just surprised and more than a little disappointed that someone who I had a decent level of respect for lowered themselves to that.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

pdg said:


> Not down, just surprised and more than a little disappointed that someone who I had a decent level of respect for lowered themselves to that.




Sadly in view of past conversations I've had I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 31, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> You can watch lKarate classes on ytube and see them go over things from any system


Yes you can.. I can watch swimming on tv doesn't mean it teaches me how to swim. You need to be in there and feel it. Maybe karate doesn't work for you. Fair enough not every style is for everyone but you shouldn't be judging things based on videos. there's always going to be good and bad in any style.


----------



## skribs (Jan 31, 2020)

pdg said:


> Not down, just surprised and more than a little disappointed that someone who I had a decent level of respect for lowered themselves to that.



Yeah, I was kind of torn on this one.  On the one hand, I think the OP needs to stop treating this forum like twitter, and maybe needs a bit more consistency in training.  On the other hand, I know you and @Tez3 to be very strong in your opinions and cavalier in your expression of them.


----------



## pdg (Jan 31, 2020)

skribs said:


> Yeah, I was kind of torn on this one.  On the one hand, I think the OP needs to stop treating this forum like twitter, and maybe needs a bit more consistency in training.  On the other hand, I know you and @Tez3 to be very strong in your opinions and cavalier in your expression of them.



Beating around the bush does nobody any favours.

I have never, and most likely never will, skirt around by congratulating someone on what I think is poor effort (in any sense of the word) just in case I might cause some sort of triggering.

That sort of snowflake protection is one of the reasons the world is in a poor state.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 31, 2020)

skribs said:


> I'm guessing Shotokan and Kyokushin.  (Apologize for my spelling).


I am guessing that is much closer than the OP would have gotten spelling them out.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

skribs said:


> cavalier in your expression of them.




No, not cavalier but honest. We live in a country where speaking your mind is considered correct. We don't sugar coat things nor do we worry that someone has to rush off for counselling because we disagree with them, we expect an equally forthright reply. It doesn't mean we are always right, it means we know and say what we think. It is considered mealy mouthed to falsely flatter and pander to someone.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Yes you can.. I can watch swimming on tv doesn't mean it teaches me how to swim. You need to be in there and feel it. Maybe karate doesn't work for you. Fair enough not every style is for everyone but you shouldn't be judging things based on videos. there's always going to be good and bad in any style.



Do you still train KRAV and BJJ ??
You have an interesting background.
When you did Boxing competition: did you frequently spar at a boxing gym


----------



## pdg (Jan 31, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> We live in a country where speaking your mind is considered correct. We don't sugar coat things nor do we worry that someone has to rush off for counselling because we disagree with them, we expect an equally forthright reply. It doesn't mean we are always right, it means we know and say what we think. It is considered mealy mouthed to falsely flatter and pander to someone.



Well, that's how it was at least and thankfully still is among the majority.

Unfortunately, it's becoming lost.

What with expressing disagreement during university debates being cause for ejection from the premises, and "loud, shocking and triggering" applause being outvoted by the Oxford student union to be replaced by jazz hands to reduce anxiety I'm really not entirely sure where the country is heading.

One can only hope we get back on track.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2020)

pdg said:


> Well, that's how it was at least and thankfully still is among the majority.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's becoming lost.
> 
> ...




Ah well the uni thing will be so we don't scare the foreigners  they rely on them to fund the universities now, but up here in Yorkshire you try stopping someone speaking their mind lol.


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2020)

pdg said:


> Not down, just surprised and more than a little disappointed that someone who I had a decent level of respect for lowered themselves to that.



Sorry you’re disappointed. I’m giving him the same advice I gave myself not too long ago when I was being educated about the history of my country by you guys.

I even, rather politely, pointed out that different countries teach history in their schools from completely different viewpoints.

But it still went on. One of the administrators of this site found things inflammatory enough to delete some of the posts and issued on of those Attention All Users warning. Which was probably a good thing,

Then, shortly after my history lesson, you guys went into the improper English we use here in my country.

I was humorously reminding him not to let it get him down.

Sorry if you took offense. I’m also sorry because I’m just getting warmed up.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> Sorry you’re disappointed. I’m giving him the same advice I gave myself not too long ago when I was being educated about the history of my country by you guys.
> 
> I even, rather politely, pointed out that different countries teach history in their schools from completely different viewpoints.
> 
> ...




Apart from the fact you weren't being educated on the history of your country. You incorrectly read something, misunderstood what was written and went off on one. You assumed that because I said I was taught something at school that I meant it wasn't taught in the US, I would have thought by now that if that was what I meant I would have said that. As you went off on one what you got the mick taken out of you as always happens when we want to NOT argue but want to make a point.
As it seem you are holding a grudge I will refrain from further discourse with you because it seems it will come up every time, in every thread from now until kingdom come.


----------



## skribs (Feb 4, 2020)

@Buka I think this is the first time I've seen someone get upset at you before!


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2020)

skribs said:


> @Buka I think this is the first time I've seen someone get upset at you before!



Nah, it happens. Tez just likes to argue, has always been anti American and can sure dish it out. She just can’t take it.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

Buka said:


> Nah, it happens. Tez just likes to argue, has always been anti American and can sure dish it out. She just can’t take it.




Dear me, you are bitter. No I'm not in the least anti American, ( wouldn't be here if I were would I) and as for not taking it, you certainly haven't even tried to 'dish it out' so that's an incorrect statement. I wasn't getting hysterical lol or even upset. I didn't start the debacle, if you view life through such a defensive and almost xenophobic lens you are always going to be upset, perhaps you should stop seeing insults where none are offered.


----------



## skribs (Feb 5, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Dear me, you are bitter. No I'm not in the least anti American, ( wouldn't be here if I were would I) and as for not taking it, you certainly haven't even tried to 'dish it out' so that's an incorrect statement. I wasn't getting hysterical lol or even upset. I didn't start the debacle, if you view life through such a defensive and almost xenophobic lens you are always going to be upset, perhaps you should stop seeing insults where none are offered.



This is what you do.  After you get into an argument with someone, and they call you out on it, you go "I wasn't even fighting lol grow up" (paraphrased).  

It's kind of like when a kid is getting bullied, and when he goes to the teacher or principle to complain, the kids who were bullying him say "we were just joking, we didn't mean it."  (In case you didn't catch the point I was trying to make, you're the bully in this example).


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

skribs said:


> This is what you do.  After you get into an argument with someone, and they call you out on it, you go "I wasn't even fighting lol grow up" (paraphrased).
> 
> It's kind of like when a kid is getting bullied, and when he goes to the teacher or principle to complain, the kids who were bullying him say "we were just joking, we didn't mean it."  (In case you didn't catch the point I was trying to make, you're the bully in this example).




Aw diddums, get over it. I'm not the one, you notice who keeps bringing up whatever. 

so I'm the bully? how pleasant, name calling now just because you misunderstood, perhaps on purpose, something that was said. And yet you aren't having a go at any other Brits on here who joined in that conversation, how strange.

Remember this, I'm only responsible for what I write, I am not responsible for how you understand it, that's down to your reading comprehension skills.................... or lack of.

I offered no insult, you took it as such anyway, down to you not me.


----------



## skribs (Feb 5, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Aw diddums, get over it. I'm not the one, you notice who keeps bringing up whatever.
> 
> so I'm the bully? how pleasant, name calling now just because you misunderstood, perhaps on purpose, something that was said. And yet you aren't having a go at any other Brits on here who joined in that conversation, how strange.
> 
> ...



You are just proving my point.  You are literally doing what I said the bully in the story does.  I rest my case.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

skribs said:


> You are just proving my point.  You are literally doing what I said the bully in the story does.  I rest my case.




Sigh, you aren't getting this are you, I have never insulted you, abused you, called you names, demeaned or even actually cared about you. I haven't called you out, I'm not anti American or even anti you yet you insist on trying to provoke an argument. You seem intent on needling me to the point where I really do have a go at you, well, I'm not. I'm not interested in your provocation, and your slagging me off. Now run along. I'm not interested.


----------



## skribs (Feb 5, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Sigh, you aren't getting this are you, I have never insulted you, abused you, called you names, demeaned or even actually cared about you. I haven't called you out, I'm not anti American or even anti you yet you insist on trying to provoke an argument. You seem intent on needling me to the point where I really do have a go at you, well, I'm not. I'm not interested in your provocation, and your slagging me off. Now run along. I'm not interested.



Well, that's how you come across, to *a lot more people than just me.*  And every time you get called out for instigating it, you play innocent and blame it on us.

And you're either clueless about how you come across, or you're flat-out lying.  Because you have been demeaning, you literally called me names a couple of posts up, and your behavior is very emotionally abusive.  (I know, I majored in psychology and took classes that specifically look at abuse).  

The one thing I do believe out of all that you said is that you don't actually care about me.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

skribs said:


> you literally called me names a couple of posts up,




I haven't called you names, what on earth are you talking about? Really this is just ridiculous. *On* *post 107* *you jumped on me*,  trying to provoke me because of something *I said to another poster.* *YOU* attacked me remember, you made something said to someone else personal to you, you aren't being abused in the least. Stop showboating and playing the victim. Just stop, you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## skribs (Feb 5, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I haven't called you names, what on earth are you talking about? Really this is just ridiculous. *On* *post 107* *you jumped on me*,  trying to provoke me because of something *I said to another poster.* *YOU* attacked me remember, you made something said to someone else personal to you, you aren't being abused in the least. Stop showboating and playing the victim. Just stop, you are embarrassing yourself.



I consider @Buka a friend.  You attack him, you attack me.

You called me "diddums", which even if it isn't a name in itself, the tone in which it was said was clearly mocking me.  It sounded like a term of endearment used to veil an insult.  As much as you want to blame me on my reading comprehension, I'm not an idiot, I can see right through what you're trying to do.  You're deflecting this all on everyone else and refusing to take responsibility for what you say.  It's all their fault for misinterpreting you.

This is the kind of behavior I expect out of a teenager, not a mature martial artist.

Edit to add:  and marking serious posts you disagree with as "funny" is a very passive-aggressive move to make.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 5, 2020)

Jeez, bit lively on here this evening


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

skribs said:


> I consider @Buka a friend.  You attack him, you attack me.
> 
> You called me "diddums", which even if it isn't a name in itself, the tone in which it was said was clearly mocking me.  It sounded like a term of endearment used to veil an insult.  As much as you want to blame me on my reading comprehension, I'm not an idiot, I can see right through what you're trying to do.  You're deflecting this all on everyone else and refusing to take responsibility for what you say.  It's all their fault for misinterpreting you.
> 
> ...




LOL, I didn't call you diddums.  It's not a term of endearment or an insult. DIDDUMS! | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary



Gweilo said:


> Jeez, bit lively on here this evening



A regular Frankie Boyle rant going on, still if it makes him feel better, let him crack on I say.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 5, 2020)

I agree with buka, histories are written from different prospectives, but, the British have had more practice, although US history does start back in 1492, its not until the mid 18th century it started to be recorded, the British history is recorded as early as the 4th century, so we are better at it.
Now I choose my words carefully, I dont want any of that Nora Batty ecky thump stuff, here in the UK, it has long been known, that folk from Yorkshire, say what they bloody like, and like what they bloody say, its how they are, and no matter who you are, the queen, the president, they put on no heirs and graces for any folk, they dont mean any harm, its just the way it is.
And finally, diddums stop being a snowflake.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> I agree with buka, histories are written from different prospectives, but, the British have had more practice, although US history does start back in 1492, its not until the mid 18th century it started to be recorded, the British history is recorded as early as the 4th century, so we are better at it.
> Now I choose my words carefully, I dont want any of that Nora Batty ecky thump stuff, here in the UK, it has long been known, that folk from Yorkshire, say what they bloody like, and like what they bloody say, its how they are, and no matter who you are, the queen, the president, they put on no heirs and graces for any folk, they dont mean any harm, its just the way it is.
> And finally, diddums stop being a snowflake.



The problem however started when I said I'd learnt something in school and it was taken as an insult to American schooling, which is truly odd. I did learn it at school which admittedly was a private rather elite one in Scotland where English history was rarely taught, the focus always being on Scotland. From there it all went pear shaped rather sadly with perceived insults being thrown around ( not by me, I stick to being patronising and sarcastic, I'm more Ben Elton but then we have a lot in common, he's a nice guy though) and accusations of the UK holding the Channel Islands as slaves. Odder and odder. Even odder is that it's all come up again on this thread, huge apologies to the poor OP who must think we are doolally.

The laugh of it is, thinking I'd use 'diddums' as an insult when I have an enormous vocabulary of military insults which means I can use invective for at least ten minutes without repeating myself. It's quite frustrating really.
Anyway the Red Arrows on tour in America is on television tonight, everyone watch on what ever medium they can, it's fantastic. I have American friends here in the UK ( who'd have thunk it eh?) who are USAF, one of them flew over our house very low in his Osprey,( dear me now that shook the neighbours up) and we all get on very well as I have always done with adults, we don't argue about anything we even support their ice hockey team.


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2020)

Uh oh, I think I've got the mick taken out of me.

Tragic!


----------



## skribs (Feb 5, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> LOL, I didn't call you diddums. It's not a term of endearment or an insult. DIDDUMS! | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary



Ok, by that definition it's an insult.  It's how you talk to someone when you think they're acting like a child.  If you can *honestly* claim it's not an insult, then you're just an idiot.  And yes, that was an insult.  I'll stand by it, instead of pretending I'm just being nice.  I'll flat out say it.  If you think you're being nice or neutral, you're completely out of touch with reality.

You constantly belittle people.  It seems every post you're talking down to someone for some reason or another.  Either you're belittling them and calling them children or insulting their intelligence, or you try and take the high road and say you never say anything mean and act like you're a perfect little angel.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

Buka said:


> Uh oh, I think I've got the mick taken out of me.
> 
> Tragic!




Take it as a compliment, us Brits do it to each other all the time and we only do it to people we like.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

skribs said:


> Ok, by that definition it's an insult. It's how you talk to someone when you think they're acting like a child. If you can *honestly* claim it's not an insult, then *you're just an idiot.*


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 5, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I haven't called you names, what on earth are you talking about? Really this is just ridiculous. *On* *post 107* *you jumped on me*,  trying to provoke me because of something *I said to another poster.* *YOU* attacked me remember, you made something said to someone else personal to you, you aren't being abused in the least. Stop showboating and playing the victim. Just stop, you are embarrassing yourself.


I read along through this thread until I felt justified to jump in. I wholeheartedly agree that the conversation between you and Buka got hijacked. You Were attacked in the 'media' sense of it (sounds stupid even saying that).They jumped in the middle of something they have no business in. It has came off Very childish and petty by the person who felt they had a reason to have an opinion. They did not. And furthermore, where they went with their remarks were strange and immature at best. For someone who claims to be educated in psychology, they certainly are not showing it. Eighth grade psychology maybe. 
I have no clue or concern if you and Buka have a rub or not. I am certain you will work it out among yourselves. This is a perfect example of when discussion on a public forum should be left to the people involved. 
My apologies to everyone involved.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I have no clue or concern if you and Buka have a rub or not




To be honest I don't think we have, I hope not.

It's really time to draw a line under this. I now have skribs on ignore, I consider that most expedient way to end this, it's tiresome for everyone to have a thread derailed like this, yes I hold my hand up, I continued it by replying but that's it done now.


----------



## skribs (Feb 5, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I read along through this thread until I felt justified to jump in. I wholeheartedly agree that the conversation between you and Buka got hijacked. You Were attacked in the 'media' sense of it (sounds stupid even saying that).They jumped in the middle of something they have no business in. It has came off Very childish and petty by the person who felt they had a reason to have an opinion. They did not. And furthermore, where they went with their remarks were strange and immature at best. For someone who claims to be educated in psychology, they certainly are not showing it. Eighth grade psychology maybe.
> I have no clue or concern if you and Buka have a rub or not. I am certain you will work it out among yourselves. This is a perfect example of when discussion on a public forum should be left to the people involved.
> My apologies to everyone involved.



It's a public forum.  If it's to be a private conversation, take it to private messages.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 5, 2020)

skribs said:


> It's a public forum.  If it's to be a private conversation, take it to private messages.


You should definitely practice what you preach.


----------



## skribs (Feb 5, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> You should definitely practice what you preach.



I don't understand your complaint here.  When I make a post, I make it knowing full well it's on a public forum and that anyone can read it and respond to it as if it's their business.

Anything you make public is everyone's business.


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2020)

My apologies to anyone and everyone I might have offended, peesed off or otherwise upset. As for Tez and I having a rub, nah, just a couple of old fighters from across the pond talking trash.

And I'm sorry I dragged Skribs into it. He didn't deserve that, either.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

Buka said:


> As for Tez and I having a rub, nah, just a couple of old fighters from across the pond talking trash.




Good to hear.  It's actually light relief for me these days, try Brexit for years


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 5, 2020)

In the vein of not being concerned; I meant that I have zero concerns that you guys will work it out. 
Or don't; it is good comic relief most of the time.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> In the vein of not being concerned; I meant that I have zero concerns that you guys will work it out.
> Or don't; it is good comic relief most of the time.



Well in the big scheme of things, I really can't get worked up when someone says something on here, i answer back simply because I can, if you ever seen Downton Abbey ( see the film too it's good) then just imagine my words coming out of the Dowager Duchess' mouth if it helps. Much the same accent too I'm afraid, I was taught to talk 'proper'. I am always grounded by the fact that in the real world life is very real, and sometimes heartbreaking. I do Rainbows and Brownies ( Girls Guides) the lady I started my leadership with has retired but still helps but her grandaughter is now Brown Owl in Brownies, she had a baby boy on Christmas Eve, Christopher-Jaxom, we took the mick over her the Jaxom bit but he was such a wanted baby, a lovely little lad but sadly he died in his sleep last Monday. We are all devastated, last night we had to tell the Brownies( age 7-10) who had been expecting him to come back to meetings with Brown Owl in a couple of weeks. 
The reason I'm writing this to remind some that actually what is written here is only t'internet (as they say in Yorkshire) and I really don't get worked up or try to upset others because I don't taken it seriously, I enjoy the craic, I enjoy learning new things but whatever you think you read into my posts it's not anger, or trying to get at someone, it's just t'internet and with no facial expressions or vocal tones to tell how it's meant often people mistake what is meant or misunderstand, sometimes they don't read things properly. or even just read things ( I sent an email to a Brownie parent with information about an outing, she emailed me to complain she hadn't been  given any information, at the top of her email was the original message I'd sent, she's actually replied to it )

Ah well time for bed. Take care everyone, if you have kids give them an extra hug and kiss.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 5, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Well in the big scheme of things, I really can't get worked up when someone says something on here, i answer back simply because I can, if you ever seen Downton Abbey ( see the film too it's good) then just imagine my words coming out of the Dowager Duchess' mouth if it helps. Much the same accent too I'm afraid, I was taught to talk 'proper'. I am always grounded by the fact that in the real world life is very real, and sometimes heartbreaking. I do Rainbows and Brownies ( Girls Guides) the lady I started my leadership with has retired but still helps but her grandaughter is now Brown Owl in Brownies, she had a baby boy on Christmas Eve, Christopher-Jaxom, we took the mick over her the Jaxom bit but he was such a wanted baby, a lovely little lad but sadly he died in his sleep last Monday. We are all devastated, last night we had to tell the Brownies( age 7-10) who had been expecting him to come back to meetings with Brown Owl in a couple of weeks.
> The reason I'm writing this to remind some that actually what is written here is only t'internet (as they say in Yorkshire) and I really don't get worked up or try to upset others because I don't taken it seriously, I enjoy the craic, I enjoy learning new things but whatever you think you read into my posts it's not anger, or trying to get at someone, it's just t'internet and with no facial expressions or vocal tones to tell how it's meant often people mistake what is meant or misunderstand, sometimes they don't read things properly. or even just read things ( I sent an email to a Brownie parent with information about an outing, she emailed me to complain she hadn't been  given any information, at the top of her email was the original message I'd sent, she's actually replied to it )
> 
> Ah well time for bed. Take care everyone, if you have kids give them an extra hug and kiss.
> ...


So very sorry for your families loss. A wonderfully said post.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 6, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> try Brexit for years



Don't get me started on brexit


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Don't get me started on brexit



I know, it seems to have brought out the very worst in so many people, I have never seen so much vitriol, bigotry and hatred spat out before. We've had increased anti Semitism, xenophobia, Islamophobia and the rise of the far right again so much so I am actually scared for our country, I hope things settle but worry it won't. 
Some of things said on this thread did actually make me laugh, seriously, when you have death and other threats flying around, are told Hitler was right etc etc ( I am a political activist who left a political party because of such things said to me and others) the very small and inconsequential things said here were actually taken in the most light hearted way.
Perhaps in these days of uncertainty and unrest we should just do our best ( the Guiding and Scouting idea of course) to be decent adults in and out of the dojo/dojang/gym.


----------

